# Will tranenamic acid and mefenamic acid affect my af cycles?



## starrynight (Sep 26, 2008)

Am sorry if i have posted this in the wrong place  am just after some advice really i had my ivf cycle cancelled as was developing ohss so i had to inject buserelin for 2wks after it got cancelled then i got af a while later but i have had af for over 3wks and the clinic is worried i get anemic so have been told to get a emergency appoinment at docs 2moro to get tranenamic and mefenamic to stop the bleeding but am scared it messes my cycle up even more and i will never get to start tx again lol. Am just wondering if you know it it will mess everything up?

Thank you xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi starrynight,

These drugs shouldn't muck up the length of your cycle but will stem the bleeding and hopefully regulate how much and for how long you bleed. They are prescribed to try and get your AF bleeding pattern into a more normal length e.g 5 days

Hope everything settles for you soon   and you are able to restart treatment once you are ready  

Maz x


----------

